# Print and mount your photos to aluminum, acrylic



## corey74

Hi,

I just launched a new website that allows users to upload a digital picture, enlarge/crop their photo and then choose from 4 different materials to have their digitally printed pic mounted to. We can mount your prints to aluminum, acrylic (print is face mounted behind acrylic), Cabinet Grade Bamboo Panels and Gatorboard. These prints are gallery quality and would look pretty cool exhibited in coffee shops or galleries. Every print ships for FREE and comes ready to hang. Check out the site and let me know what you think--I would love some feedback! BumbleJax - Wall Art From Your Digital Photos

Thanks!

Corey


----------



## loki05

great stuff...bookmarked the site!


----------



## corey74

Thanks, we're pretty excited about it! You have a great looking site by the way.

Cheers,

Corey


----------



## mulberry

Hey Corey, great site.
I am based in the UK and produce similar products as well as wall graphics/murals... i have a guy developing a website at the moment for me too.
The uploading of imaging and previewing/cropping is a bit of a tough one at the moment, did your site developer buy a particular software for this part, any advice is welcomed...regards, Mike


----------

